# AGR and Open Sleeper Ticket



## mlanoue (Mar 18, 2019)

I've done a lot of reading on AU and thought I had it all figured out, but when I tried to buy an open sleeper ticket for my daughter, the AGR agent swore that I had to pay the current rail fare, not the base low bucket. The current coach fare is twice the price of the base price. I purchased my roomette with points, but don't have enough points to just add her to the reservation.

Is the AGR agent correct? Do I pay "today's" rail fare when adding an open sleeper to an AGR-booked reservation? I want to call back, but don't want to get into an argument over something if I'm wrong about this.


----------



## bratkinson (Mar 18, 2019)

As is well known, generally speaking, the closer to departure date, the higher the prices. Even changing an existing ticket will result in whatever fare is being currently charged, whether it is higher or lower (sometimes it is!)

Let's say when you purchased the sleeper space for yourself, it was $100 for the rail fare and $300 for the accomodation (room) charge. Now you're adding a passenger and the current price on that train is $150. The price originally paid doesn't 'extend' into whatever piggy-back reservation(s) are made to that trip segment. If you have some flexibility in travel dates, it might be worthwhile using Amsnag: http://biketrain.x10.mx/amsnag2.0/amSnag.php to find a good price for two and then calling Amtrak to 'modify' your existing reservation. Canceling the current reservation and booking a new one will result in a penalty fee, which is even higher when booked with points.

As for not having sufficient points, go to the AGR website: https://www.amtrakguestrewards.com/ and buy the necessary points.


----------



## mlanoue (Mar 19, 2019)

Yes, I get what you're saying. I don't expect them to give me a retroactive deal. I have always been under the impression that with sleepers, it's the accommodation charge that goes up with demand while the "rail fare' stays the same at the low bucket coach price. In the old version of AmSnag the rail fare and room change used to be displayed separately and the rail fare looked static no matter the day. So, I expect the open ticket would reflect the passenger travel fee as if they were part of the original ticket. Of course, just because I think something does not make it true. (But, I have also read that elsewhere on this forum--or at least suggestions to that effect.)

Strangely enough, now when I look up coach fares for my date of travel it looks like the value fare is their lowest bucket, so I'm not sure what's going on. I know they can fluctuate, but I just talked to them less than 12 hours ago. I'll give it another shot.


----------



## willem (Mar 19, 2019)

I agree with your interpretation, *mlanoue*; the charge for the open sleeper ticket should be the current rail charge, which is the current low-bucket fare. But, as you suggest, it doesn't matter what you and I believe; you need to find an agent who agrees. In my mind, this is clearly a case of HUACA (hang up and call again). The wild card in all this is that you paid for the original ticket with points, and I don't know if that affects something.


----------



## AG1 (Mar 19, 2019)

There is no online option to mix points and cash on the same ticket. I don't know about calling in, however.


----------



## mlanoue (Mar 19, 2019)

Correct--I don't know how to mix points and cash on a reservation. That's why I think I have to get an Open Sleeper ticket, which, as I understand it, is an independent ticket, but would be cross-referenced with my reservation.


----------



## amtrakp42 (Mar 19, 2019)

You call amtrak and tell them already have a sleeper and want to add a person to your room. Will need reservation #. They will send you an email with bar code and have to go to station and print it out. for some odd reason they can not send an e-ticket. Something about computer can't do it! I do this all the time when I ride with my nephew that already has the sleeper ticket.


----------



## mlanoue (Mar 19, 2019)

Got it worked out. I called the regular Amtrak number this time and explained what I wanted without even using the term Open Sleeper. She knew what to do and just charged me the Value rail fare. She gave me a reservation number and said the conductor will pick up the ticket for us when they depart. Just to be safe I’m going to a station to get a ticket of our own.

Now after all this, there’s a decent chance the train will be cancelled. We’re booked on the CZ heading west to Denver on Monday. Right now everything is listed as sold out on that segment through the end of March.


----------



## willem (Mar 20, 2019)

mlanoue said:


> Got it worked out. [...]


I'm glad the first half (getting the ticket) worked, and I hope the second half (the train trip) works, too.


----------



## mlanoue (Mar 20, 2019)

Thanks! Actually, my reservation from Princeton IL to Denver was cancelled today. I did some sleuthing on the website and determined that you could book CHI to Den, but none of the other stops in Illinois or Iowa. So I called them back and asked if they could modify my reservation to leave from Chicago--and they did it. So, the Zephyr must be taking a detour through Iowa next week. Looking forward to that!


----------



## oregon pioneer (Mar 20, 2019)

Saw this on about the detour another thread: 
https://twitter.com/AmtrakAlerts/status/1108382367452930048


----------

